# Slow Transit Constipation



## gluck123 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello, I suffered from problems of constipation for many years. I finally got a diagnosis of Slow Transit Constipation about a year ago. I had tried everything to get things moving; these included drinking plenty of water, lots of exercise, a high fibre diet, laxatives, etc etc. Nothing produced a regular outcome! Then, with the diagnosis, I started to do more research. I realised that one of the causes of slow transit constipation is the sluggish movement of stool through the colon. That is when I started looking into taking Magnesium supplements. Magnesium is an osmotic laxative that draws water into the colon. The additional water makes stool moist, soft and slippery for easier passage.Because it is a mineral supplement that is not habit forming and can be taken daily, it may help to provide long-term relief of constipation.
I started taking the supplements 3 months ago and can honestly say that I have never looked back. I now have regular bowel movements. It took me a little while to work out the correct dosage required to suit me. I now take 2 x 500mg tablets of Magnesium Oxide first thing in the morning and then 2 again in the afternoon. These can be easily and cheaply purchased online and I would urge anyone with this problem to give them a try.
I really do hope this will help others because I truly know the misery of constipation and I would love to hear back if it proves to be helpful.
Good Luck!


----------



## Fromthegut (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi gluck123,

Thanks for sharing this information .Quite helpful.

I also have IBS or STC symptoms -not finally clinically confirmed .however I tried using Magnesium oxide 2 tablets each day ,seeing slight improvements with colonic transit.

I truly know the misery of constipation -> yes its a misery at a minimum.

Hope there is permanent cure (if its possible at all)

thanks for your help here and sharing your story .Really helps others like me.

Thanks


----------



## Fromthegut (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi ,

I started taking Magnesium citrate supplements 2 tablets/day since yesterday .Will let know how it goes


----------



## Dansal (Apr 19, 2017)

Magnesium citrate works well with C. Was taking 2x 500 mg supplements and had a bm everyday. Might dial it back to 1. Not sure if this is a healthy long term solution though.


----------



## Fromthegut (Oct 12, 2016)

hmmm OK thanks much for your feedback Dansal .I am taking 2*330 mg once in morning & Once in night .

Does this mean you have complete bowel movements on any given day (no remaining stool or 100% clear)?


----------



## Fromthegut (Oct 12, 2016)

@

gluck123

May be I should take 3 tablets Once in the afternoon and 3 once in night ( as my dosage is 330 Mg /tablet/serving)

Any advice here?

Currently I have bowel movements everyday -Major issue is incomplete bowel ,and gas that makes life miserable


----------

